# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Goat Curry

## Dougie

Hurrah, I have finally cooked up my goat and done it right!!!

Ingredients:

Kid back leg
Potatoes
1 onion
1 can of Coconut Milk
1 can of Mangos in juice
1 can Indian style tomatoes
salt and pepper
curry powder
tobasco sauce (just a few drops, I have the super spicy stuff)
garam masala
cumin
paprika
allspice
minced garlic
minced ginger

Debone meat, chop into cubes. Sear breifly in hot, oiled pan.
Chuck everything in the pot together, heat to simmer.
Wash the dishes, tidy up upstairs, watch the first half of the football then come back and slop curry ontop of a bed of couscous. Enjoy (curry, not the game)





Was a shame about the football...good thing the curry was flippin' good!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

If that the BF or the Chef?

Shame about the spouting potatoes when you could have mint new ones if you had a garden :ORLY: 

Looks good Dougie :Thumbsup:  Good to see you enjoying it, its the most wildly eaten meat in the world after all. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Survy

Wow nicely done, I am counting the days til I can kill and meat my first goat

----------


## Dougie

> If that the BF or the Chef?
> 
> Shame about the spouting potatoes when you could have mint new ones if you had a garden
> 
> Looks good Dougie Good to see you enjoying it, its the most wildly eaten meat in the world after all.


Manfriend, he looks a bit like Paston in that shirt.....  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Wink:  He's doing the meat chopping thing for me. 

Oh VC I wish I had a garden!!! Our yard is all stones. The whole thing, not even a blade of grass. Low maintainence to the max lol!

----------


## big_foot

I used to shoot hundreds of goats down south never ate one though, kinda gutted now lookin at that plateful.

Rotorua's a bit short on those critters might have to pick up the next wallaby I hit with the work ute and curry it up  :Psmiley:

----------


## RimfireNZ

I've got some goat in the freezer. Been wanting an excuse to cook it up for a while.

Thanks Dougie. I'll give it a go and let you know if I manage  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> I've got some goat in the freezer. Been wanting an excuse to cook it up for a while.
> 
> Thanks Dougie. I'll give it a go and let you know if I manage


I love curry  :Have A Nice Day:  this one was very yum. Minimal pot scrubbing too.

I like hot curry so shitloads of curry powder, fair amount of (like 1-2Tablespoons) Cumin, Garam Masala, Garlic and Ginger. Just a dash of all the other spices. The mango just turned into nothing, made the meat and spuds very tender and yum. Helped to balance the spice too I reckon. I only put in about half of the juice.....because I drank the rest  :Have A Nice Day:  it was still very moist and yum!! Make one yourself and report back!! Delish.

----------


## veitnamcam

Try it again an instead of curry try chilies  :Wink: 
Might convert you  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RimfireNZ

I love curry, or just hot food in general. My missus finds everything spicy. So I have to add in my own chilli to stuff after  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I love curry, or just hot food in general. My missus finds everything spicy. So I have to add in my own chilli to stuff after


Me too.:mad:

Just made a slow cooker full of shanks and Veg with a hint of chilie my 4 and 5 year old kids cleaned there plates but the wife didn't like it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Flick us a recipe VC!

----------


## phillipgr

Wicked. I'll come back to this post next time I get a goat and give it a try.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Shame about the spouting potatoes when you could have mint new ones if you had a garden


Thought the same.  You must have really hunted around to find those ol things Dougie.

----------


## doinit

That's a flash brew there for Chevron mate,nothing wrong with a good feed of smelly that's for sure.
Very under rated is the old Goat meat.

----------


## Dougie

> That's a flash brew there for Chevron mate,nothing wrong with a good feed of smelly that's for sure.
> Very under rated is the old Goat meat.


Chevron?

Yeah this was a wee baby girl goatee so not too bad! Just having left overs as I speak! (I think I need a glass of milk lol)

----------


## veitnamcam

That's what its called  :Grin: 
Like venison,beef,pork etc

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Ah roger!! I will say that next time. Sounds nicer at the vet.. "I had Chevron Curry tonight" vs "I slaughtered and devoured a cute, fluffly, bleeting baby goat"  :Wink:

----------


## doinit

Dougie if you are into your goat meat I'm sure you would like Hams if you haven't already tried them.
Grab a few hind legs and have them done as you would Mutton Hams,nice cold sliced.
Another option is bone and roll as you would for bacon,,slice off and fry,now that is nice munchin.

Same goes for Chamois back wheels.

----------


## Bulltahr

Chamois gravy is the shit man!

----------


## P38

> Hurrah, I have finally cooked up my goat and done it right!!!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Kid back leg
> Potatoes
> 1 onion
> 1 can of Coconut Milk
> 1 can of Mangos in juice
> ...


I've only got three words to say about your Goat Curry Dougie.

Num num num!!!!  :36 1 11:

----------


## P38

> Ah roger!! I will say that next time. Sounds nicer at the vet.. "I had *Chevron* Curry tonight" vs "I slaughtered and devoured a cute, fluffly, bleeting baby goat"


Chevon is Goat Meat  :Wink: 

Chevron is a multinational energy company. Oil Wells, Gas pipelines etc

cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> I used to shoot hundreds of goats down south never ate one though, kinda gutted now lookin at that plateful.
> 
> Rotorua's a bit short on those critters might have to pick up the next wallaby I hit with the work ute and curry it up


Big_Foot

Wallaby back steaks are very very nice, too good for a curry, even a yummy one like this.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

And they were seed potatoes.


Wheres the smile button gone and the photo attachment thingy gone?

----------


## doinit

> Chevon is Goat Meat 
> 
> Chevron is a multinational energy company. Oil Wells, Gas pipelines etc
> 
> cheers
> Pete


*CHEVON = GOAT*
*CHEVRON also is Goat meat*According to my wild Game cooking book WTF. Look up Chevron in Dictionary,Goat.

----------


## ebf

goat stew on the menu at ebf household tomorrow.

500g cubed goat
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon garam masala
salt & pepper (lots of pepper)
brown the meat
add some water and tomatoes
chuck in carrots, potatoes etc

yum

----------


## P38

> *CHEVON = GOAT*
> *CHEVRON also is Goat meat*According to my wild Game cooking book WTF. Look up Chevron in Dictionary,Goat.


Looks like your cook book got it wrong.
It's a common mistake I hear all the time, guess I just can't resist enlightening people.

The word Chevon is of French origin.
It's a cross between the words Chevre (Goat)and Mouton (Mutton).

Anyway heres what Wikipedia says which should explain it better than I can.
Goat meat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Heres what Wikipedi says about Chevron
Chevron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Note the first line under the heading See Also.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dougie

Ebf where'd you get the goat meat????? You been cheating on me with another walking buddy??!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ebf where'd you get the goat meat


An Indian friend?


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

Park Avenue Quality Meats In Boulcott, or Moore Wilson

Hopefully the next one is free range  :Grin:

----------


## Fly on the Wall

good thread,   :Thumbsup: 
i use the tougher cuts and older goat meat by putting the meat in the slow cooker all day, covered with water, few carrots, onion + onion skins, bay leaves, pepper corns, then cut it up cold the next day and throw it into the curry at the end, just enough to let it heat thru and take on some of the flavour, stays nice n tender

----------


## Bill999

Iv added an edge to my curries latly by grating potatoes in to thicken them up(rather than cornflour), and when I feel lazy I pop them into the crock pot to simmer

----------

